# Show off your fun guns!



## Benchmark (Sep 15, 2020)

Everyone always brings up a thread of "if you could only have one" threads. For something different for a change if you could have 20 guns (or even more) what would you want or have?​
Dan Wesson Kodiak 10mm
Dan Wesson Pointman 38 Super
Dan Wesson Specialist 45 acp
CZ Shadow 2 9mm
CZ 97B 45acp
CZ Tactical Sport 40 cal
Sig P226 Legion 40 cal/ 9mm
Sig P220 Legion 10 mm
Sid P220 45acp
S/W 686 2.5" 38 special/ 357
HK VP9sk
Sig P320 45acp
EAA Witness Elite 10mm
Colt 38 Super
Kimber Super Jagare
Kimber Raptor II
Franci 20 gauge over/under
CZ 1012 semiautomatic
Hudson H9
Just for giggles listing the Ruger LC9s

I like shooting them all!​


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Stephen Bachiler (Oct 21, 2020)

Langdon Tactical Beretta 92


Benchmark said:


> Everyone always brings up a thread of "if you could only have one" threads. For something different for a change if you could have 20 guns (or even more) what would you want or have?​​Dan Wesson Kodiak 10mm​Dan Wesson Pointman 38 Super​Dan Wesson Specialist 45 acp​CZ Shadow 2 9mm​CZ 97B 45acp​CZ Tactical Sport 40 cal​Sig P226 Legion 40 cal/ 9mm​Sig P220 Legion 10 mm​Sid P220 45acp​S/W 686 2.5" 38 special/ 357​HK VP9sk​Sig P320 45acp​EAA Witness Elite 10mm​Colt 38 Super​Kimber Super Jagare​Kimber Raptor II​Franci 20 gauge over/under​CZ 1012 semiautomatic​Hudson H9​Just for giggles listing the Ruger LC9s​​I like shooting them all!​​


Langdon Tactical Beretta 92
1896 Swedish Mauser
Browning HiPower
Colt Woodsman
1911
CZ 75
Walther ppk
Colt SA Revolver
Ruger Mark IV
RUger 10/22
Henry lever action .22lr


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

The .22's


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have owned 3 digits worth of guns. Over time, I sell what I lose interest in and buy something else. Or, I had a ton of medical bills in the last 3 years. I sold some guns to pay that off.

Of those, I miss my PS90 and Fn SCAR 16S. I had to pay the bills, thoughg.

I am waiting for Taran Tactical to send me back my Glock 34 with the John Wick pac kage...

What else would I want... Honestly, not much... Not 20 more guns... Not when I have owned so many things over 25+ years - sometimes, the same gun more than once.

- 9mm Ed Brown 1911
- FN Five Seven (had one years ago, wouldn't mind one again)

And, that's about it. I've probably already owned it


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Goldwing said:


>


What a sexy thing, loved it!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

CatchySaver said:


> What a sexy thing, loved it!


That "sexy thing" is a 1994 Ruger Slab Side MKII Target.
My friend said it wouldn't shoot reliably or accurately. He also had a need for a 10/22 and I had one that I offered to swap. We agreed and swapped.
I spent some time clearing the fouled barrel and detail stripping and cleaning the pistol and it shot so well that I felt guilty about the trade. I offered and he accepted his gun back and I got my nice 10/22.
My friend commended me for letting him get his more valuable MKII back.
A couple of years went past and I had a G27 that wasn't a favorite of mine that my friend thought he wanted. He offered the MKII target in trade and this time the deal is final.
Sorry for the long story,GW


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Lol, well glad you had the gun back to your hands again! Sweet!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Tangof said:


> The .22's
> View attachment 19302
> View attachment 19303


Those are nice!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

[/url]
S&W Shield .45. Soft shooting little big bore.
It will become a "Fun gun" when I can get some more ammo for it.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

This is as much fun per penny as I have in my stable.
Ruger 10/22, BX trigger group, hand lapped barrel, glass bedded stock. OLD Butler Creek mags still kickin' butt.


----------



## red442joe (Aug 6, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> That "sexy thing" is a 1994 Ruger Slab Side MKII Target.
> My friend said it wouldn't shoot reliably or accurately. He also had a need for a 10/22 and I had one that I offered to swap. We agreed and swapped.
> I spent some time clearing the fouled barrel and detail stripping and cleaning the pistol and it shot so well that I felt guilty about the trade. I offered and he accepted his gun back and I got my nice 10/22.
> My friend commended me for letting him get his more valuable MKII back.
> ...


No, no, Great story!

Joe


----------



## red442joe (Aug 6, 2014)

Toys!
(btw, this is the first pic I've ever put on a gun forum)


----------

